# Beat Hazard unter Ubuntu



## Nvidia Freak (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leutz,
ich würde gern Beat Hazard auf den PC´s in meiner Schule spielen. Dort ist jedoch auf allen PC´s Ubuntu drauf. Cih habs zwar auch schon mit Wine probiert (1.2 sowie 1.3.9), es kommt jedoch immer nur das Fenster "Anwendung starten" 8oder so ähnlich) dann geht es weg und nichts weiter passiert.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## 4riders_de (3. Januar 2011)

schulnetzwerke sind nicht zum spielen da .. kann böse enden..


----------



## Nvidia Freak (3. Januar 2011)

Bin in der Admin...Da werd ich kein Problem bekommen


----------



## m-o-m-o (12. Januar 2011)

Schau doch mal nach auf der AppDB von Wine 

Da steht immer wie du Software am besten zum Laufen bekommst und was (nicht) funktioniert.

BTW: Wow, dass eine Schule mal Linux einsetzt


----------

